# Reason 2.0



## AKM<2b> (26. März 2002)

Reason 2. kommt.... Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Auf der Frankfurter Musikmesse angekündigt und hoffentlich bald in unseren Wohnzimmern...

Hier die ganze Geschichte 

2b


----------



## d-beam (16. April 2002)

bin 17 jahre hab mir 1 gekauft und kann mir sicher nicht noch die zweite kaufen! ******e mann...


----------



## AKM<2b> (16. April 2002)

jo d-beam

wenn du die gelbe plastikkarte hast und dein reason nach dem 21 März 2002 gekauft hast dann isses umsonst.
Ansonsten kostet der Upgrade auf 2.0 99€ das is doch fast geschenkt für so ein geiles programm...

2b


----------



## d-beam (16. April 2002)

na, das geht ja noch... was machst du für musik? 
aber 2.0 is schon geil... ich war auf der musikmesse und habs getestet. noch sind zwar viele bugs drin, aber die neuen features sind schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## AKM<2b> (16. April 2002)

konkret du hast schon getestet, ...will auch...
ich bin ja schon leicht gespannt... aber das kann noch dauern. Schade

Naja ich versuche musik zu machen, die man hören kann, wobei ich mich da nicht auf irgendeine richtung festlegen, will. 
Klartext: Ich will coole funky House Music machen.. und was kommt raus-:: Trance. toll. Naja ich bin ja auch nur so der Hobby Musiker.

Und bei dir so.

2b


----------



## d-beam (16. April 2002)

naja, mach mehr trance sachen... aber im moment noch mehr mit cubase als mit reason. kann mich da net so richtig dran gewöhnen alles am rechner zu machen, mal sehen...

also das geilste in 2.0 is definitiv dass der sequenzer jetzt verschoben werden kann wie man will... den neuen synthie hab ich leider net testen können weil der n bug hatte, aber wenn der so abgeht wie er aussieht - wow!ansonsten is der neue sampler is goil!


----------

